# DSi-Mode Homebrew is Here



## Urza (Aug 25, 2010)

http://davejmurphy.com/dsi-mode-homebrew-anyone/


----------



## MadClaw (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet! can't wait to see what comes of this.


----------



## golden (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice. Week of amazingness? PS3 hacked. Now DSi mode. Victories on two fronts.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 25, 2010)

inb4 someone mentions the new and certainly unhackable 3DS


----------



## Jasper07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does that also mean that theres gonna be a video recorder app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## deathking (Aug 25, 2010)

DSi mode

Here's the part most people will probably be interested in, homebrew running in DSi mode.

While playing around with the save game exploits for Cooking Coach and Classic Word Games I created last year I discovered two things about the flashchip on the wifi module where the firmware would be stored on a normal DS. (1) It contains only the setup data for wifi, the user settings and the wifi connection settings and, (2) Part of it is writable, from DS mode. This was what finally gave me the motivation to revisit an old project to upload homebrew to the DS over wifi.

installDSiLink.nds will, when run from a DSi compatible card in DS mode, write the dslink client to the wifi flash chip and this can then be bootstrapped from the save game exploits mentioned above. You'll need to write the appropriate .SAV file from this archive to your game of choice from either a DS with eepinator or use one of the save game transfer devices around. Cooking Coach is more convenient since the exploit kicks in just after the splash screen, with Classic Word Games you need to go through a couple of menu options.

Unfortunately testing revealed that later model DSi and XL consoles have had their security beefed up a little. You'll know if you have one of these consoles if either the installer fails to write the loader or the loader fails to connect when bootstrapped. Sorry if you have one of these consoles, you'll have to wait a little bit longer to play with DSi mode.

libnds still needs some more updating to deal with DSi mode features, currently audio and touchscreen don't work and the swi decompression functions seem to have changed. Hopefully now there's a reasonably straightforward way to run code we can get a few more people looking at what we need to change and how best to approach it.


----------



## Frogman (Aug 25, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> *Unfortunately testing revealed that later model DSi and XL consoles have had their security beefed up a little. You'll know if you have one of these consoles if either the installer fails to write the loader or the loader fails to connect when bootstrapped. Sorry if you have one of these consoles, you'll have to wait a little bit longer to play with DSi mode.*


i dont get it so there is no wait erghh im so confused so is this really much of an advancement from what weve seen on other videos


----------



## zeromac (Aug 25, 2010)

So what does this do? I read the article but didn't understand most of it?


----------



## indask8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very good news.

*Orders Classic Word games*.

I already have a "day one" DSi (warranty has expired), and a neoflash SMS (to write the save file).


----------



## coolness (Aug 25, 2010)

while this mean that homebrew channel can begin ?


----------



## ismaelWii (Aug 25, 2010)

I've installed the dsilink succesfully, I'll buy my cooking coach later...


----------



## heartgold (Aug 25, 2010)

fuck yes, i got my dsi on launch day, I think mine should be fine. However what does this all mean? I don't get it. I've just woken up and everything's a blur to me.


----------



## superrob (Aug 25, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> fuck yes, i got my dsi on launch day, I think mine should be fine. However what does this all mean? I don't get it. I've just woken up and everything's a blur to me.


That you would be able to.. maybe run a flashcard IN DSiMode = access to all the extra hardware it offers.


----------



## redact (Aug 25, 2010)

will the uk version of my cooking coach work in an australian dsi?


----------



## ismaelWii (Aug 25, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> fuck yes, i got my dsi on launch day, I think mine should be fine. However what does this all mean? I don't get it. I've just woken up and everything's a blur to me.


Mine is a launch day DSi, it was fine.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 25, 2010)

superrob said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD I know it could be that, sounds too good to be true after waiting for a long time. I'm not doubting it by any means, it's just overwhelming, first the ps3 and now the dsi.


----------



## ismaelWii (Aug 25, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but, what's the real difference between this and the previous exploit?


----------



## redact (Aug 25, 2010)

ismaelwii: not limited to 8kb?


----------



## ismaelWii (Aug 25, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> ismaelwii: not limited to 8kb?


Thanks, its amazing.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 25, 2010)

Wait, so we got access to the full 16MB now?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 25, 2010)

So if I read this right we can now upload homebrew directly to RAM via Wi-Fi. So we have gone from 8kb of prgramming to 16mb of programming. Nice.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 25, 2010)

lol

DSI mode hacked

now just to exploit

guess Nintendo's idea of "you have to buy pokemon b/w to use all features on DSI" may be denied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sounds like flashable cards need and update soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit*
just thinking about it

flashcards may have to have some sort of dual loader

alot of people see "fish tycoon" "Danny phantom" "starwars"
sound like it will have to change to something that then loads a menu that asks what you want to play "DS or DSI mode"
then u select ure game


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

The 3DS will never be hacked! *Iwata Smile*


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 25, 2010)

what's with this recent influx of hacks?it seems they were all sleeping and somehow this week woke them up.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 25, 2010)

I installed dslink on my old DSi, guess its time for some fun


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 25, 2010)

now that the dsi mode is hacked,
DSi Mode + DSTWO = Homebrew Goodness


----------



## Minox (Aug 25, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> now that the dsi mode is hacked,
> DSi Mode + DSTWO = Homebrew Goodness


The SCDS2 is by far stronger than the DSi, so I don't see why DSi mode being unlocked properly would do any difference. The only difference as I see it would be access to the silly little cameras and possibly the built-in SD slot.

Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 25, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> will the uk version of my cooking coach work in an australian dsi?


australia falls under the european game region, so yes european(and with that UK) region games work on an australian DSi.
most(should be all but some neglect to add this) DSi-enhanced games you see in stores should have the text "THIS TITLE IS ONLY COMPATIBLE WITH EUROPEAN/AUSTRALIAN REGION NINTENDO DSi UNITS." on the back of the box.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Aug 25, 2010)

So could we access the camera before but didn't have enough memory to do anything with it or do we only now have enough memory to hack into the camera. Basically the only thing I'm only really bothered about the camera as the DSTwo has far more power than DSi mode


----------



## .psyched (Aug 25, 2010)

So what was found out today? I didn't really understand what was said.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting. Congrats to the author for finally doing this.

I'll install dsilink in a sec, I have a pre-launch DSi so I'm pretty sure it will work. Now I only need to get My Cooking Coach (heck, I suppose I could even make more use of it by letting my Mum play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'm all set.

One question though, because of the DSi's region lock, would that UK version of the game work on a European DSi?

EDIT: Question was answered while I was posting.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Aug 25, 2010)

YES! Can't wait for some awesome homebrew! Main reason I bought the DSi was for homebrew!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 25, 2010)

This can help us alot!
If we can create a homebrew app that lets us I guess like "mod" the DSi, allowing us to pirate DSi ware and all that. Maybe even making the DSi sound channel play MP3.


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 25, 2010)

That's more than awesome! I wish there is going to be a way to load the hack from an SD card wihout the need of a shovelware game


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2010)

A lot of people seem to misunderstand here...This has got NOTHING to do with getting flashcarts in DSi Mode. This uses a flashcard in DS mode to install some code on the WiFi chip (in unused space), and then uses a DSi mode game to load that code via an already released exploit. All this means is you can now load homebrew on a DSi in DSi mode, where before you could not. I am a little confused though as to whether current DS homebrew will work or not...if not, this is currently pointless, until someone makes some DSi homebrew.

This development doesn't mean you can magically access the cameras from your SCDS2

EDIT: Also, in theory I guess it may be possible to replace the DSi compatible flashcard with a DS mode game, e.g. Fifa 09, which was already (privately) exploited, and use it to install the code on the WiFi chip instead. But I dunno if the save on that game would be large enough or not.


----------



## Snorlax (Aug 25, 2010)

:3
My day just got better.
Yay for the homebrew front!


----------



## indask8 (Aug 25, 2010)

I finally ordered both games from uk.

I hope I will not end up with fake games that will be a real shame. XD

I'll try this next week, maybe in that time, some homebrew will show up.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 25, 2010)

Never mind I was having a stupid moment.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 25, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> A lot of people seem to misunderstand here...This has got NOTHING to do with getting flashcarts in DSi Mode. This uses a flashcard in DS mode to install some code on the WiFi chip (in unused space), and then uses a DSi mode game to load that code via an already released exploit. *All this means is you can now load homebrew on a DSi in DSi mode, where before you could not.* I am a little confused though as to whether current DS homebrew will work or not...if not, this is currently pointless, until someone makes some DSi homebrew.
> 
> This development doesn't mean you can magically access the cameras from your SCDS2
> 
> EDIT: Also, in theory I guess it may be possible to replace the DSi compatible flashcard with a DS mode game, e.g. Fifa 09, which was already (privately) exploited, and use it to install the code on the WiFi chip instead. But I dunno if the save on that game would be large enough or not.



The exploit was already in DSi Mode. This exploit is for streaming the homebrew via dsilink so the DSi Mode homebrew doesn't need to be 8 KB or less (it's obviously not the easiest thing to make a 8 KB homebrew applications that's actually useful).

For people saying things like "So we can use the full 16 MB now?", it depends. Just because you're in DSi Mode doesn't mean you have all access to the DSi's hardware.

Listen good here: DSi Mode isn't a yes or no situation. It's not a true or false value, some applications on the DSi get different access to different components. It's just a question of what components does this game get access to.

This exploit is a small step towards a thing like the homebrew channel. There's many more steps these hackers must take to actually get that far. An exploit really is only a door into an even longer tunnel.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Aug 25, 2010)

Front-page news item GET!
I'm so very excited. I really didn't think we'd see anything else regarding DSi mode homebrew. I hope dave and possibly others continue to explore options for the more recent DSi iterations, especially the XL. Hunting for an older DSi feels a bit nostalgic; anyone remember trying to get a ds phat with old firmware?


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cant wait for mainstream homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gonna be great


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2010)

Heh.
Good news, I guess even if this is only a small step towards accessing all of the DSi's hardware.
I'm frustrated with my self. I had a launch-day DSi but later sent it into Nintendo to get the R button repaired. It got replaced.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 25, 2010)

OMGOMG!

PS3 hacked, now DSi homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:yayhackers:

I won't install :| i'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Goofy Time (Aug 25, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> inb4 someone mentions the new and certainly unhackable 3DS



To counter such claims, Nintendo has used the DSi as an example as to why the 3DS will be protected. If that's broken, then their claims are probably not _that_ reliable.

It will probably take some time, but no device is unhackable.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 25, 2010)

golden said:
			
		

> Nice. Week of amazingness? PS3 hacked. Now DSi mode. Victories on two fronts.


You stole my post.


----------



## KamuiX (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope we will see more of this ASAP, before 3DS comes out and all people move their attempts to hack it, leaving Dsi mode unhacked


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont get it, what is DSi-Mode? And what does it do? Does this mean we can get free DSi-Ware? I dont know even after reading the site link. Can somebody please fill me in? lol


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 26, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> I dont get it, what is DSi-Mode? And what does it do? Does this mean we can get free DSi-Ware? I dont know even after reading the site link. Can somebody please fill me in? lol



LOL DSi Mode is what the DSi uses to prevent people from hacking it, so we can get free DSiWare and DSi Homebrew...
Only a small portion is unlocked so it isn't too great


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

So is there a tutorial on how to install this correctly? I currently got a Acekard 2i. I dont want to mess it up, and is there a video showing how this is done or something? And how do get the free dsiware?

And isent homebrew already free lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally incorrect.
From my limited understanding, DSi-Mode is the mode the DSi operates in to access the DSi cameras, SD Card and other DSi-exclusive things.. DSi-exclusive games run in DSi-Mode while regular DS games run in DS Mode. At least, I think.


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

So this only lets u run "special games"? I still dont get it lol, I am confused... >.>


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO WELL I MEANT SOMETHING LIKE THAT.

Has anyone ever installed it fully?
*Edit:* Like with the cooking coach or w/e?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 26, 2010)

Too little, too late now that the 3DS will have a date and price in a month's time, they should have waited and focused their resources on the 3DS.


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

can somebody please post exactly the dsi-mode can do? All i know that it can run games? can we get free dsiware? and is it in beta or something now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> So this only lets u run "special games"? I still dont get it lol, I am confused... >.>


From what I understand, you can run homebrew using this.
Not downloaded DSi games.


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

Cant we already run homebrew? lol, like lmp-ng, dsvideo, dsorginze, web browsers etc???


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> Cant we already run homebrew? lol, like lmp-ng, dsvideo, dsorginze, web browsers etc???


Not homebrew that can access DSi-exclusive functions like the camera and extra processing power.


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

Cant we already access the camera? and what would the extra power be used for?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> Cant we already access the camera?


No, not for homebrew.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2010)

!!! we need a video on this :/


----------



## YayMii (Aug 26, 2010)

DSi Mode=access to all the new hardware of the DSi. Currently, we can't access the cameras, the SD card, or the extra power because we haven't completely uncovered the code to any of these things. All flashcarts (so far) doesn't use DSi Mode, so we have to get someone to start using this to actually do stuff. The extra power could be used for a better homebrew browser, new versions of homebrew that support WPA, much better emulators (which has already been made possible due to the DSTWO), video recorders, etc.

We can't pirate DSiWare yet, but if someone was dedicated enough to investigate more, we'd be able to get these and so much more (custom DSi channels, anyone?)


----------



## gamerjr (Aug 26, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Too little, too late now that the 3DS will have a date and price in a month's time, they should have waited and focused their resources on the 3DS.



How are they suppose to work on something that very little is known about it and probably will be nearly impossible to use a flash cart to play games for


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

To stop the n00b flood: 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This method also won’t allow you to run rom dumps and it’s not something I plan to support at any point in the future. Obviously I can’t control what you do when you have the ability to run code but please consider not releasing anything that’s piracy related or has the potential to enable piracy. I believe homebrew can thrive as long as we distance ourselves from the people who want to get their games for free.


----------



## naruses (Aug 26, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> To stop the n00b flood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, AFAIK and ROM Loader is possible, just not by the same hacker.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome lets see what the community does with this
Offtopic:Why isnt there like a homebrew you can run from another flashcart which will allow ds homebrew be loaded through download play or something or better yet from your pc.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 26, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Too little, too late now that the 3DS will have a date and price in a month's time, they should have waited and focused their resources on the 3DS.
> 
> People didn't stop developing GBA homebrew when the DS came out, why shouldn't the same apply for the 3DS?
> 
> ...



I'm fairly certain team twiizers have mapped quite a bit of the offsets for things like the SD slot. What we need to worry about it whether or not this DSi Mode we get gives us access to all the functions (check my post on page 3).

Really with the DSTwo the only thing that could be of use is the cameras and SD slot.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 26, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but this would stop questions like "How can get free DSi ROMs?" or "Where do I download the hack for DSiWare?"

Sure, its possible but just not in this article or at this moment.


----------



## haddad (Aug 26, 2010)

So this is not fully done yet right? I think we should all wait until a stable and tested version of it is out.


----------



## Joktan (Aug 26, 2010)

I got my dsi a month after it was releashed So I think I am goodgood job and I hope to see some more news in the future


----------



## YayMii (Aug 26, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> So this is not fully done yet right? I think we should all wait until a stable and tested version of it is out.


I don't think you know what people mean by 'stable'.
This is the exploit that might lead us to everything possible, it's just that nobody has designed anything to take advantage of it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 26, 2010)

maybe he should have waited until 3ds was really close since 3ds may block such an exploit... lets hope nintendo doesnt find out
camera and SD huh... there can be some good ideas coming already


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 26, 2010)

Just a question do I need Cooking Coach and Classic Word Games on my Flashcard or on a real card ??
I don't understand what to do with that DSlink stuff


----------



## SifJar (Aug 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> DSi Mode=access to all the new hardware of the DSi. Currently, we can't access the cameras, the SD card, or the extra power because we haven't completely uncovered the code to any of these things. All flashcarts (so far) doesn't use DSi Mode, so we have to get someone to start using this to actually do stuff. The extra power could be used for a better homebrew browser, new versions of homebrew that support WPA, much better emulators (which has already been made possible due to the DSTWO), video recorders, etc.
> 
> We can't pirate DSiWare yet, but if someone was dedicated enough to investigate more, we'd be able to get these and so much more (custom DSi channels, anyone?)
> 
> ...



You need them on a real card, because they need to be in DSi mode.

As for not understanding what to do:

Use a DSi Compatible flash card to run the DSLink installer.
Then inject the exploited save into one of the games, and run it.
Perform the exploit.
Run the host application on your computer (there are versions for Windows, Linux and Mac) to send a homebrew app to DSi.


----------



## Snorlax (Aug 26, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> maybe he should have waited until 3ds was really close since 3ds may block such an exploit... lets hope nintendo doesnt find out


I don't think it would've made the slightest difference if this was released /after/ the 3DS release.
I'm guessing Nintendo will entirely revamp their current structure with the 3DS. :/


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 26, 2010)

Wait, so HOW do I install DSLink?


----------



## ismaelWii (Aug 26, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I use the windows client
? it asks for an adress.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 26, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Wait, so HOW do I install DSLink?
> 
> Get a DSi Compatible flashcard (e.g. M3iZero, SCDS2 etc.) and run the file "installDSiLink.nds" on it.
> 
> ...



Open a command prompt (press Windows button and R together, then type "cmd" and press enter), navigate to the location of "dslink.exe" (to make life easier, you may want to copy it to the root of the C: drive, then you can just type "cd C:\" to get to the right location), and type "dslink.exe -a {ip address} {pathtondsfile}". The IP address should be displayed on the DSi when you have triggered the exploit in Cooking Coach or Classic Word Games AFAIK.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 26, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This release by wintermute is an advancement towards the next step in obtaining the common-key. 

Why are we talking about pirating dsiware? As mentioned before wintermute has no intentions of piracy, even though that wouldn't stop devs from doing he's asking nicely not to. 

Don't be guided to think making a "homebrew/rom loader" is simple, most of you are spoiled by Wii where you can install/run easily homebrew and run your Warez. Its well complicated but not impossible, it just takes time and the more people fiddle with this the more chance we can hack it right. I'm not a coder but I'm sure if someone can run a program with its 16mb space in the wifi card to some how crash the system then "common-key" goodness is only week's away.


----------



## Beige (Aug 26, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Awesome lets see what the community does with this
> Offtopic:Why isnt there like a homebrew you can run from another flashcart which will allow ds homebrew be loaded through download play or something or better yet from your pc.



Used to be we could do that through Download Play, on the very first few batches of Phat DS systems.  There was a signature bug that allowed people to do that, but it quickly got fixed when they let the next batch loose.  It hasn't been applicable since then.

As for loading from your PC, realize that the loading speed on larger homebrew and any required data would be brutally slow at times because of the really slow connection speed on the DS.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 26, 2010)

Neo_Ch!p said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The exploit isn't made for obtaining the common-key. It's so you can do things like run homebrew in DSi-mode. Granted it could be easier to exploit the system and obtain the common key when it's in this state, but that definitely wasn't the main goal wintermute had in mind when he was making this. Also just having the common-key doesn't mean the gates are wide open and hackers can do whatever they want, in fact they could install channels without the common-key if they find another trucha bug. The common-key just makes things easier in the long run.

Further more, SifJar, one of the reasons there's no channels yet is because unlike the Wii there's no easy way to obtain NAND access. Bushing said on the Wii it was something as simple at editing a quick file on the Wii, but on the DSi it isn't the same case.


----------



## ismaelWii (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to buy Cooking Coach, but, what type of executables can I send to my DSi? NDS Homebrew made in PAlib? Or something speciall? 
Thanks


----------



## SifJar (Aug 26, 2010)

ismaelWii said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm going to buy Cooking Coach, but, what type of executables can I send to my DSi? NDS Homebrew made in PAlib? Or something speciall?
> Thanks


Any NDS homebrew will work, but touch screen and audio are broken, due to libnds needing updated. Once its updated, people will be able to make homebrew which works fully on DSi. Of course, for it to be updated, those things need to be reverse engineered first, so it may be a week or two (guessed timescale, don't quote me on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) before its ready


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry if this is a stupid question.. But does this mean (In hopefully a close) eventually it will give skilled hackers access to "get inside" the DSi and develop homebrew that doesn't need a flashcart or shovelware and just the SD card?


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 26, 2010)

so ill just wait until it has an easier hack to just use a micro sd card


----------



## SifJar (Aug 27, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a stupid question.. But does this mean (In hopefully a close) eventually it will give skilled hackers access to "get inside" the DSi and develop homebrew that doesn't need a flashcart or shovelware and just the SD card?


In theory- possibly...

The fact that devs now have more space to play with for executing code means they may be able to more thoroughly explore the insides of the DSi system, perhaps dump the common key, file system etc. and gain a deeper understanding of its inner workings. And then find some bugs which will lead to being able to install a homebrew channel or something (although this is most likely still very far off). And then perhaps find some more "user space" exploits (i.e. exploits like Twilight Hack and Bannerbomb for Wii, as opposed to stuff like Trucha Bug), which don't require flashing the EEPROM of a crappy commercial game.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Aug 27, 2010)

I installed DSiLink sucessfully but on DSiLink.nds it says connection failed 
help me


----------



## ismaelWii (Aug 27, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> I installed DSiLink sucessfully but on DSiLink.nds it says connection failed
> help me


I think you must run dsilink trough the exploit, because if you run dsilink.nds through a flashcart, it runs in DS-Mode and it doesn't work.
It happens to me too, monday I will try to load it through the exploit.


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 27, 2010)

So, i can use the camera in AC2 and more importantly, in the future, i can use the Pokemon B&W camera?
and all i need to do is install the stuffs and buy cooking coach?

awesome.

now if only i can find one here in indonesia.....


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 27, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> So, i can use the camera in AC2 and more importantly, in the future, i can use the Pokemon B&W camera?
> and all i need to do is install the stuffs and buy cooking coach?
> 
> awesome.
> ...



These are all things that could happen in maybe 6 months to a year (maybe longer maybe shorter). Just don't count on this getting anywhere 100%. An exploit is just a small step towards the actual hacking of a console.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've received my UK "Classic Word Game" Today, you just have to click on "Select a profile" and Voila! (I haven't tried yet to upload a homebrew).

To shut down the DSi, you'll need to press the power button 5sec like when the DSi is frozen.

I also tried to upload the loader on my XL, of course it has failled (cannot verify arm7).


----------



## coolness (Sep 11, 2010)

I was looking en thinking this tread created by me about pictochat and ds download play in japanese on an EU DSi v1.4
is that also an option to DSi homebrew hacks?


----------

